# Problème de luminosité de l'écran qui ne change pas



## sembez (31 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces mi-2012 et j'ai installé macOS 12.4 il y a quelques jours. J'ai remarqué que la luminosité de mon écran ne change plus.

Malgré plusieurs tentatives sommaires (changement de la luminosité dans les préférences système, désactivation de la luminosité automatique, désactivation de night shift), rien n'y fait, mon écran ne s'éteint même plus lorsque que j'atteins la fin de la jauge de luminosité !

Pour la petite histoire, cette machine a eu plusieurs problèmes durant sa courte vie : batterie remplacée, carte mère remplacée, et écran remplacé. Malheureusement, je ne pouvais payer les 700 euros qu'Apple demandait pour le remplacement de l'écran retina, donc je me suis tourné vers un réparateur tiers dans le 2e à Paris. Sauf que depuis ce changement (et le changement de carte mère par la suite) je ne peux qu'utiliser la résolution retina (les autres étant beaucoup trop pixelisées et inadaptées) et la jauge de luminosité marchait encore (quoi que restant toujours très lumineux) mais pas le réglage automatique. J'aurais pu le faire remplacer dans les 3 mois suivant la réparation mais je suis étudiant et j'avais des impératifs professionnels que je ne pouvais faire attendre plus longtemps.

J'avais fait à l'époque quelques recherches pour voir d'où venait le problème, et il s'avère (et vous devez vous en douter) que l'écran n'est pas reconnu par le système. L'écran marche mais il n'a pas de "signature" qui permette au système de l'identifier pour lui appliquer un driver.

Ça me semble perdu d'avance, mais je lance quand même une bouteille à la mer.

Merci d'avance !

*Note de la modération :* déplacement du message dans une section plus appropriée, vu que ce MBP n'est plus officiellement reconnu entièrement Apple.


----------



## sembez (31 Mars 2017)

Voici des captures d'écran de la luminosité et du problème de résolution.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2017)

Ton Mac n'était plus tout à fait un Mac, je te conseille de te tourner vers les margoulins du hackintosh. Les drivers alternatifs c'est leur dada.


----------



## sembez (31 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ton Mac n'était plus tout à fait un Mac, je te conseille de te tourner vers les margoulins du hackintosh. Les drivers alternatifs c'est leur dada.



J'y avais pensé à un moment, tu as des liens à me conseiller ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2017)

Plus bas sur le forum, tu as toute un section consacrée. Il y a des liens dans les sujets et des intervenants qualifiés qui sauront te guider.

https://forums.macg.co/forums/customisation-et-hackintosh.121/


----------



## sembez (31 Mars 2017)

Merci beaucoup !


----------

